
Trick Makes You Immune to Illness – Wim Hof on Impact Theory - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM6WKeZ43s4
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxHTM1FYxeC4F7xDsBVltGg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxHTM1FYxeC4F7xDsBVltGg)

[https://www.wimhofmethod.com/](https://www.wimhofmethod.com/)

Disclaimer: I'm not that saying Wim Hof isn't contraversial -- just submitting
this because I find him and his method interesting, that's all...

